# Something on Pancreatitis



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I have no idea about dogs, but in people it's a pretty fast decline. I don't know of any treatment I've heard work.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Since a lot of Poodles, along with other breeds seem prone to pancreatitis, I would think more people would be interested in this. Following is a post from another forum which I have permission to cross post. I think it is very good and from what I consider a knowledgeable source. 



> Pancreatitis is caused by a sick and inflamed pancreas spilling the wrong digestive enzymes in an ill-timed release that starts dissolving the dogs own digestive tract tissues.
> 
> After reading extensively in the veterinary literature, it seems to me that dogs fed unnatural amounts of carbohydrates (as in commercial kibble diets) have to produce too much insulin in an attempt to control blood sugar spikes, which is a stress on the pancreas, and also need to produce grossly unnatural amounts of the enzyme Amylase (necessary to digest starches). Both the endocrine (blood sugar regulating) and exocrine (digestive enzymes) functions produce a stressed pancreas due to unnatural amounts of carbohydrates being consumed.
> 
> ...


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Abbey was diagnosed with pancreatitis several months ago. The first indication we had that something was wrong was she pulled her back leg up when she walked. We though she had injured her leg jumping down from the sofa. Our regular vet was out of town, so we say his "stand-in". She checked Abbey over and prescribed Rimadyl and Tramadol. Within two days Abbey was lethargic and refusing food. We took her back to our regular vet who did lab work that showed high levels of amylase, lipase (an indication of pancreatitis) and also a high white count. He sent Abbey home with antibiotics. She continued to deteriorate and refuse water so we admitted her to the vet hospital where she received IV fluids and antibiotics. For several days, we thought she wasn't going to make it. She has, however, recovered and is back to normal: spoiled and pampered! We have her on a low fat and grain free prescription diet and are careful that she gets no fat as that can be one cause of pancreatitis. Because she has had it once, she is more prone to developing it again. We are so thankful that she recovered. We (and Maggie) would be lost without her.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

janet6567 said:


> Abbey was diagnosed with pancreatitis several months ago. The first indication we had that something was wrong was she pulled her back leg up when she walked. We though she had injured her leg jumping down from the sofa. Our regular vet was out of town, so we say his "stand-in". She checked Abbey over and prescribed Rimadyl and Tramadol. Within two days Abbey was lethargic and refusing food. We took her back to our regular vet who did lab work that showed high levels of amylase, lipase (an indication of pancreatitis) and also a high white count. He sent Abbey home with antibiotics. She continued to deteriorate and refuse water so we admitted her to the vet hospital where she received IV fluids and antibiotics. For several days, we thought she wasn't going to make it. She has, however, recovered and is back to normal: spoiled and pampered! We have her on a low fat and grain free prescription diet and are careful that she gets no fat as that can be one cause of pancreatitis. Because she has had it once, she is more prone to developing it again. We are so thankful that she recovered. We (and Maggie) would be lost without her.



What a terrible ordeal you went through with your babies. What a terrible thing it is. 

Apparently though, fat is not a cause of pancreatitis, though it is commonly thought it is. Fat is not able to be metabolized because there is too much amylase being produced in anticipation of a high carb diet that most dogs are on. (aka commercial food). Amylase is not the enzyme needed for handling fat. (it's for breaking down carbs) Dogs don't make enough of it naturally, because they're not suppose to eat all these carbs. So it's not the fat's fault, in other words. It's the carbohydrate's fault that the pancreas has gone haywire. If you read those links and the article I posted above, it might shed some light on what exactly is going on with a sick pancreas.


----------

